# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Metal Halide help



## Kennetht (Nov 11, 2003)

I have a 135 gallon planted tank, that needs new lighting. I'm building a hood for it, and I was thinking about going Metal Halide. I know taht they make a 6500K bulb, but is that the correct spectrum to use? I was thinking of using three 250W bulbs, with Fluorescent or PC Fluorescent supplement. The tank dimensions are 72"L X 18"W X24"D.....Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## Kennetht (Nov 11, 2003)

I have a 135 gallon planted tank, that needs new lighting. I'm building a hood for it, and I was thinking about going Metal Halide. I know taht they make a 6500K bulb, but is that the correct spectrum to use? I was thinking of using three 250W bulbs, with Fluorescent or PC Fluorescent supplement. The tank dimensions are 72"L X 18"W X24"D.....Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

WOW!!!! 750 watts over 135 gallons is 5.55 watts per gallon. You have more guts than I do my man. I have a 4 wpg 55 gallon tank and I have to stay right on top of it to keep it from going south quick. I would say that for a 135 you would need no more than say 400 watts to grow most any plants you wanted. Your tank is big enough that the wpg rule won't work. If it were me I would get a 4x96 watt kit from AH Supply and be done with it.










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/

[This message was edited by 2la on Fri November 14 2003 at 07:50 PM.]


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

From experience 3-250W is too much. I would consider 2-250W spaced out by thirds, and the only place you may have problems will be on the edges. As far as kelvin, I use a mix of 5500K and 6500K, and get wonderful growth.

120 Oceanic: S. American Creek/500W-MHs (6500K/5500K)/2028+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400 with 10# CO2
120 Oceanic: Wild Discus/175W MH/java fern and wood/2-2228 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400 with 5# CO2
120 Oceanic: SE Asian ditch/500W-MHs (6500K/5500K)/2026+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400 with 5# CO2


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Before you decide 750W is too much light, try to figure out how much light loss to the enviroment your going to have, how high the lights will be off the top of the water, how much ventalation your going to have and what type of plants/growth you want. I prefer my tank with over 5wpg then 3wpg. 

I had 2x175W w/2x40W NO,over my 75G and even though I tried over 6 combinations of bulbs, I was never happy with the look of the tank. After some time I gave up on them and went back to CF.

On a big tank though, the wpg rule breaks down. You need to figure out what exactly you want form your setup before you decide what lights to get. Also keep in mind 250W bulbs give off plenty of heat, depending on your setup, you may need a chiller with 3x250W.


----------



## Kennetht (Nov 11, 2003)

I want my tank to resemble a lush forest. I want the micro swords to cover the bottom, and the amazon swords to grow large and beautiful. Right now, I have one Amazon Sword that is growing good, because it in the center where my four 4' T12 6500K 40W lamps cross each other. The hood I'm building will put the light about 8" from the top of the aquarium, and I have glass canopies over the tank. I will have at least two 80mm fans, and more if needed. I'm on a tight budget and I have to build as I go. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

If your on a tight budget, go with CF. They are the best bang for your buck, and will give enough light to grow most Echinodorus sp. Just fine. You could go with 65W bulbs placed perpendicular to the length of the tank, or the arrangement Rex suggested earlier.


----------



## Kennetht (Nov 11, 2003)

What CF bulbs do I use? I've only saw the 50/50, 10,000K, and the Actinic bulbs. A guy at the LFS told me about some red/white bulbs they make for plants, btu I can't find them. Thanks for the help, it is VERY much appreciated.


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

Lush Forest idea, I love it. I'm planning one too in a 72"x24"x30" tall tank. Why not use pendant metal halide? You have far greater flexibility. You can buy one at a time and add a third of equal or lesser wattage if needed. You can move the around over any part of the tank, creating a high light area and a shadow area if you like. Best of all is all you need is a plain fan to move the heat away from you tank. Better still, Hellolights.com has pendants (bulb included) for about $189! Cheaper, I think, than buying a retro kit.

You can build a faux canopy, meaning just a rim around the top of the tank to hide equipment, and keep the light from going everywhere in the room. I've had a fixed canopy with MH and fluorescent combo. It's hot and the fans are noisy (for me).

I like CF lighting, but it's not as flexible as I would like. I am considering making the jump to MH, perhaps next year.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

In CF the ideal bulbs IMO would be a mix of GE 9325K bulbs, and 6700K bulbs, both readily available through online dispensaries. I am sure Foster & Smith or someone like them have these bulbs. Not sure exactly where to find them but a quick search should turn them up. 

In MH you can use 6500K which have a bit of blue appearance, that I do not like for FW. The 5500K are better, but they degrade to a strong apple jiuce like yellow in no time, and that I hate. CF is a much nicer appearance. The greens ae vibrant and the reds glowing. No CF bulb will give you the same performance.


----------



## Kennetht (Nov 11, 2003)

I saw that Customsealife has a 5500K Amazon Plant Bulb. Would this be a good bulb, or should I just stick with the 6700K, and the 10,000K bulbs that are readily available? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Are you talking CF? If so I would go with 6700K mixed with GE 9325K. 9325K and 10000K are two totally different creatures. 9325K is pink, 10000K is white, with a hint of blue.

I have neer tried the 5500K Amazon plant buld from custom sealife, so I cannot recommend it, but am now curious enough to order a set in to give it a try









I am always in search of the new and better...


----------



## Kennetht (Nov 11, 2003)

I found the 9325K bulbs last night. Foster and Smith have them under the All Glass Strip lights, and ThatFishPlace.com has them under Oceanic bulbs. I'm going to try and get some of the 9325K bulbs. I was thinking of setting it up with Actinic for a dawn dusk effect, then have a set of 5500K come on, then a set of 6700K, then the 9325K to simulate the sun rising......then have them turn off in succession to simulate the sun setting. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

The sun rising effect would be very cool. IMO, The actinics should be of the 13W size though. At 55W that is far too much blue. 

If you do get the 5500K, let me know how you like them, very curious.

Your welcome for the help, best of luck to you!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

So you are going to go with 55 watt kits? If so you will need a bunch of them. Say around 6-8 kits. I suggested the 96 watt kits because you would only need 2 kits to go full length on your tank. With the 55 watt kits you will need three. The GE 9325k bulb only comes in a 55 watt size.

If you are going to go with 55 watt kits do yourself a huge favor and just go with the GE bulbs. I have used 5500k and 6700k bulbs and IMHO the plants look better with the GE bulbs and grow much better with shorter internodes and the red plants look awesome!










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/


----------



## Kennetht (Nov 11, 2003)

I was planning on three of the 55W GE 9325K's, with the 5500K and 6700K being 96W. I appreciate all the help.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

If you want 'spotlight' effects (i.e. - sun coming through the trees) or if the tankis very deep then go with a MH or two, but across the full length of the tank I would use the CF/PC. AHsupply has a great supply of kits and bulbs. IMHO their reflectors are the best in the business.

I personally user 6x55w (combination of 5300, 6700 & 9325K) for 3.3wpg in a 25" deep tank with a 13w dark blue for moonlihgt. I have the growth many people report with 4+wpg.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------

